# Anyone use FSA to buy helmets and protective gear?



## senseamp (Jun 17, 2008)

I am reading:
http://www.cigna.com/our_plans/medical/fsa/fsa_health.html


> Sports Gear, Protective - Special equipment purchased and used during sports activity to protect from injury *is covered*. For example Heart-gard shirts or mouth guards.


If I understand this correctly, one can purchase protective gear (helmet, pads, gloves, etc) with pre-tax FSA money. Anyone do this?


----------



## Rotaphobic (Feb 11, 2007)

I haven't tried yet but it sounds promising. I just ordered some armor so I'll submit that as soon as it arrives and do a follow up post with the result.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Hey, I've got Cigna too but not an FSA with them. My income isn't taxed and when I buy protective gear it's usually online and not taxed. So in my case setting aside pre-tax money into an FSA doesn't help me. 

OP - let us know how your purchases for the gear work out with your FSA. I'm assuming your FSA gave you a credit card to use?


----------



## senseamp (Jun 17, 2008)

Ranier, there is a big difference between not paying sales tax, and paying with pre-income-tax FSA money, where you don't even pay income tax on that money. If you are in a top bracket, that could be 35% savings. I did get an FSA cc to use, but you can also file reimbursement requests after the fact.
Rotaphobic, any update?


----------



## Rotaphobic (Feb 11, 2007)

I got the armor yesterday. It came via ground shipping from Florida and I'm in California so it took a while. I will submit the expense to my FSA tomorrow and follow up as soon as I find out if my reimbursement is approved or denied.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

I don't know the details, but FSA rules have changed from 2010 to 2011.


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

I was wondering this same thing and found this old thread via Google. Did you guys ever get flex spending reimbursements for your protective gear?

Any updates on this for 2016?

My plan (125Max) does not have the "sports protective" lanugage, but these items are eligible:

Elastics/Athletic Treatments
ACE, Futuro, elastic bandages,
braces, hot/cold therapy,
*orthopedic supports, rib belts*

Ostomy, walking aids, decubitis/
pressure relief, enteral/parenteral
feeding supplies, patient lifting
aids, *orthopedic braces/supports,
splints* & casts, hydrocollators,
nebulizers, electrotherapy
products, catheters, unmedicated
wound care, wheel chairs

I wonder if you could sneak in a spine protector, wrist guards, etc. as "braces" or "orthopedic supports".


----------

